# Detective Lieutenant Lusila Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Detective Lieutenant Lusila Brown



*American Samoa Department of Public Safety
American Samoa*
End of Watch: Friday, July 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Detective Lieutenant Lusila Brown was shot and killed while on duty in Paga Pago at the American Samoa High Court Building.

Lieutenant Brown was providing security at the courthouse. A man had just been found not guilty of assault and weapons charges. As Lieutenant Brown stood guard in front of the courthouse, a member of the defendant's family approached him, drew a handgun and fired numerous shots, killing Detective Brown.

The suspect was taken into custody by other officers and faces murder charges.

Detective Lieutenant Brown had served with the American Samoa Department of Public Safety for 19 years.
Agency Contact Information
American Samoa Department of Public Safety
Fagatogo Police Station
Pago Pago, AS 96799

Phone: (684) 633-1111

_*Please contact the American Samoa Department of Public Safety for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Lieutenant Brown


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Detective Lieutenant Brown.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Det.Lt. Brown.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Rest In Peace!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective LT


----------

